
The day I escaped from being murdered is how I learned to overcome frustration - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/the-day-i-was-very-close-to-be-murdered-10734fd1bf0d
======
roryisok
Medium headlines are increasingly starting to read like click bait these days.

